# What do you do if an egg gets broke and stuck to a fem tiels chest?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Reason I asked is because, ziva has an egg that got stuck to her chest from getting cracked. How would you go at it taking it off with out hurting her?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Soak her in some warm water if its warm enough in your house but i would not do it until during the day


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would go ahead and soak it off now. Just make sure she stays warm until she's thoroughly dry. Leaving it risks her messing with it, and she may end up hurting herself if she does.


----------

